

Ask YC: Does anyone know of a simple web page layout tool that you can share with others? - iamwil

I'm looking just a simple tool where I can draw boxes to layout a page.  Nothing fancy, like colors.  Just ability to drag and drop boxes and label them.  
======
richcollins
I've had good luck with OmniGraffle:

<http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnigraffle/>

~~~
aaroneous
I <3 OmniGraffle - such a rad program.

------
simonb
Have you tried Gliffy [<http://www.gliffy.com>]?

------
jamesbritt
I've has some success with Inkscape. And I was liking DENIM for a while,
though it seemed to get flaky with larger sites. However, its ability to
exported clickable, navigable site mock-ups is very slick. (When it works.)

------
nikiscevak
gliffy.com is great for mocking up pages and sharing them with others, I find.

